# Corid Drench...what is it?



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi again,

Vet gave me Corid drench for my 2 girls. Just wondering what it is. I will have to do my third girl but I am milking her right now so...where do I learn about wormers? 

Thanks, Judy (recovering from below zero temps and blizzard of 2014 in Indiana)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Corid is used to treat coccidia....

Other dewormers are Valbazen,Ivomec 1% and Ivomec Plus,Safeguard, Panacur, and the like. Each dewormer can target different types of worms. I prefer to keep a white dewormer (valbazen) and a clear dewormer (Ivomec 1%) on hand.

Some are safe for pregnant and lactating does and some are not. I am not sure how the Corid would effect that aspect....hopefully someone else will know


----------

